# A Peasant's Treat



## JoeV (May 21, 2008)

DW called to say she would pick up dinner on the way home since both of us worked long hours today. It will be an hour till she arrives, so I cut a slice of NTY bread and popped in the toaster, then sprinkled it with EVOO and some Italian seasonings to "take off the edge." While enjoying this appetizer with a glass of Merlot, I was reminded of how the Italians who came to America were ashamed to admit they sprinkled EVOO on their homemade bread because they could not afford butter. I can't remember where I read about this "family secret", but whomever was looking down their nose at the Italians for this way of enjoying bread was certainly and sadly misguided. If dinner was not forthcoming, I would pop a couple of more slices in the toaster and call _THAT_ dinner....maybe with another glass of merlot (for medicinal purposes only, of course).

Joseph the Mellow


----------



## Loprraine (May 21, 2008)

EVOO on good bread is a wonderful thing.  As for the Merlot, I understand medicinal purposes.


----------

